# Eco Goats



## DevilsBrew (Aug 8, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/these-goats-were-set-lose-in-the-congressional-cemetery-211819510.html


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 8, 2013)

Get elected to congress, and decades later Uncle Sam is feeding your remains to goats.

Seriously, I need those guys for my back yard.


----------



## mole (Aug 8, 2013)

If you hire  a crew of these goat to clean up your property instead of hiring a landscaper,  would they be " 'scapegoats"?


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

We have a local, very successful business called Rent-a-ruminant that does an awesome job at clearing just about anything that grows. Local municipalities have started hiring them. She's up to about 120 goats now.

http://blog.seattlepi.com/thebigblo...avorite-goats-clearing-the-way-under-viaduct/


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

Those goats have been all over the news for a couple of weeks here.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 9, 2013)

I am considering buying land in the future.  Goats would be a great way to clear out the brush.  Never knew.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I am considering buying land in the future. Goats would be a great way to clear out the brush. Never knew.


 
Be aware - when they are done clearing the vegetation they will still need to be fed - and they are hungry critters.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Or eaten...


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

Roast goat's not bad...but I can't imagine eating it every day to try to get rid of a herd.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 9, 2013)

No fear.  I would rent one or two from a local farmer.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 13, 2013)

Those Goats make the rounds.  They hire them to clean up the verges along the roads, supposed to be cheaper than mowers.  I guess they get lots to eat, and they can sell the poop, too!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

I had completely forgotten about an incident in 1972. I lived in an apartment complex in Texas. One night some Middle Eastern gentlemen roasted a goat in their apartment and the smell got into the ventilation system and emptied the place.


----------



## Mr A (Aug 27, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I had completely forgotten about an incident in 1972. I lived in an apartment complex in Texas. One night some Middle Eastern gentlemen roasted a goat in their apartment and the smell got into the ventilation system and emptied the place.


 
Does roasted goat stink? It smells pretty good in the curry and at the taqueria.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a smell you can't really forget. I wouldn't say stinky, but kind of gamey, I guess.

On second thought, yeah, it does smell bad.


----------



## Mr A (Aug 28, 2013)

Jags said:


> Be aware - when they are done clearing the vegetation they will still need to be fed - and they are hungry critters.


 
Then you get to barbecue 'em!


----------



## semipro (Aug 28, 2013)

I sure wish I could figure out how to use goats around our property to clean up the undergrowth. 
Fencing is out.
I don't think shock collars would work.
Staking them out seems cruel and I'd have to pen them at night to protect them. 
We also have lots of (choke) cherry trees and I've heard those can kill them.


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is temporary fencing out? You don't do the whole property, just a section at a time, then move the portable electric fence enclosure and goats.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> Why is temporary fencing out? You don't do the whole property, just a section at a time, then move the portable electric fence enclosure and goats.


 
That's a novel idea--a goat tractor!


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Xactly.


----------



## semipro (Aug 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> Why is temporary fencing out? You don't do the whole property, just a section at a time, then move the portable electric fence enclosure and goats.


 
Permanent fencing is definitely out. 
If I could find temporary fencing that would actually work that would be great.  However, we have numerous friends that raise goats and they spend a lot of time fixing fences and capturing escapees. Apparently goats are very hard to keep confined. 
In many cases when they do escape they often get into something they shouldn't and then end up with the vet -- or worse.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

A two level portable electric fence is all they use for the rent a rumminants out here.


----------



## sloeffle (Aug 30, 2013)

I use this temporary electric fence for sub-dividing my permanent pasture.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?species_id=2&

It works really well for sheep. I would assume it would work as well for goats. Any questions let me know.


----------



## semipro (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.  Maybe I could borrow a goat or two and test it out.


----------

